# Drywall shaving..



## Ls181 (Jan 19, 2016)

My wife bought some cabinets that were to go next to the fireplace in between to walls. Cabinets are about 1/4  of an inch too wide. I've never trimmed or sanded down any drywall before, but seems to be the way to go on this. Any input on how to go about this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 19, 2016)

You won't be able to shave down the drywall.  It is constructed of a gypsum core and a paper cover.  At the joints and in the corners you have joint compound.

If you can't trim the cabinet down I suppose what your could do is mark the drywall to the depth of the cabinets and cut that section out.  I'd want to cover the wall with something, especially if it is an exterior wall.  If you could do it with 3/8" drywall, great.  If that is too thick go with 1/4" luan plywood.

Then once the cabinet is installed cover the edge where the drywall meets the cabinet with a piece of trim that matches the cabinets.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 19, 2016)

There is also 1/4" drywall and carefully measured and cut, painters calk.


----------



## Ls181 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks guys.. I'll go that route


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2016)

Ls181 said:


> Thanks guys.. I'll go that route



Your cut won't likely end on a stud so afer removing that peice slide a peice of 2x4 behind so you can screw both peices of drywall to it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2016)

Ls181 said:


> Thanks guys.. I'll go that route



Your cut won't likely end on a stud so afer removing that peice slide a peice of 2x4 behind so you can screw both peices of drywall to it.

After doing this will you be able to get the unit in, if you are sliding it in, maybe not?


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 19, 2016)

You can trim it back with a drywall rasp.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 20, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> You can trim it back with a drywall rasp.



I've used a drywall rasp for trimming the edges of drywall but I'd think it would just create a huge mess if you tried to shave back the paper facing of drywall.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2016)

Better would be a cupboard next size down with a filler strip to cut to fill the space to the wall.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> I've used a drywall rasp for trimming the edges of drywall but I'd think it would just create a huge mess if you tried to shave back the paper facing of drywall.




They make a drywall rasp for exactly that application, trimming off a bit of drywall.  Will it make a bit of a mess....sure...so?  If it gets the job done, I wouldn't mind vacuuming up some dust. 
Getting a smaller cabinet instead of trimming 1/4" of drywall is....with all due respect...idiotic.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 20, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> Getting a smaller cabinet instead of trimming 1/4" of drywall is....with all due respect...idiotic.



Just so we are all talking about the same thing here. You are going to take a rasp and make a half inch thick sheet of drywall one quarter inch thick? When you hit the nails or screw heads do you rasp them down also?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> They make a drywall rasp for exactly that application, trimming off a bit of drywall.  Will it make a bit of a mess....sure...so?  If it gets the job done, I wouldn't mind vacuuming up some dust.
> Getting a smaller cabinet instead of trimming 1/4" of drywall is....with all due respect...idiotic.



I think you are a different page, they are talking about replacing 1/2 inch thick with 1/4" thick


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 21, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> They make a drywall rasp for exactly that application, trimming off a bit of drywall.  Will it make a bit of a mess....sure...so?  If it gets the job done, I wouldn't mind vacuuming up some dust.
> Getting a smaller cabinet instead of trimming 1/4" of drywall is....with all due respect...idiotic.



I didn't propose getting a smaller cabinet.  Though it probably isn't a bad idea.  What does this rasp you speak of look like?  All the rasps I've seen are for shaving the edge of the drywall not the paper face over a wide area.


----------

